# Lmuae



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm back with info for all you LMU grads, undergrads, and alumni.

The Club has been formed, and we are going to be meeting. If you are still studying at LMU or are an Alumnus of the school, you are welcome to attend the caravan and aftermeeting. It will be the 18th or 25th of March (both Tuesday Nights).

The members that also have BMW's will (for the most part) will be attending Bimmerfest and we will have stickers on the cars. Gimme a shout if you want more information.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Ah, I have a class in University Hall from 4:30 - 7:00 on Tuesdays!

Hopefully, I can attend; I'm generally on campus only one night a week...


----------



## wildpanda86 (Feb 18, 2003)

Tell me more about this. There are 3 of us that graduated from LMU in 1999 and we all have BMW's.


----------



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

If you are an alum, you are welcome to attend. Because this is our first meeting, things will be pretty boring in the beginning, setting ground rules, laying out ideas of what to do, etc. Hopefully at the end of the meeting, we will do a small caravan and meet somewhere. Some ideas for future events are: Track times, car shows around LA, caravans and meets with other groups, dyno runs, etc. 

We will be meeting on the 18th at around 6:30 to 7:00 in front of McKay Hall. We will then move (hopefully) to a classroom to begin the meeting. There will be pizza and sodas for everyone. 

If you know anyone that either attends LMU or is an alumni, let them know about us, spread the word. You dont even have to drive a car to join, just make sure you know someone in the group that does and has room for you. . . hehehe.

The website will be up soon also. if you have AIM, message me at bimmerguy2006.


----------



## wildpanda86 (Feb 18, 2003)

lol, I just remembered that someone by the name of "Kaliboy" in other forums is also from LMU. I think he won an award at the recent JDM vs DTM event for his turbocharged, widebody, 328ci.

WOW there is alot of us BMW owners from LMU


----------



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Drollinger*

The whole Drollinger parking lot is a frikken car show, BMW, Porshe, Mercedes, all kids cars represented.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

If you find out the classroom you'll be meeting in, let me know; my class is until 7:00 in University Hall....


----------

